# Other words for helmet?



## Aegrus (Jan 13, 2012)

This may seem like a silly question, but I need a really good answer.  I need more words for the word helmet, as the title says.  This is suprisingly important, as the helmet in question is very important to my plot.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 13, 2012)

This is surprisingly difficult. The only word I can think of would be helm. Perhaps if your characters are part of a certain heritage, you could use the word that means helmet in a different language. So let's say your character was a viking, you could use the word "Hjalm" which means helmet. Hope this helps and good luck!

Edit : I am kind of dissapointed that there aren't any synonyms for helmet (at least that I can think of) What if this helmet of yours represented some sort of authority and you could make it like an armored crown?


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 14, 2012)

Category:Medieval helmets - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This might be useful, depending on the setting of your story. Armet, hounskull, barbute, and cervelliere are different types of medieval era helmets (and there's more to look at).


----------



## Aegrus (Jan 14, 2012)

I would also accept varying words for crown.  Any words for significant things that are worn on the head are fine, really.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 14, 2012)

How about coronet, diadem, or circlet?


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 14, 2012)

*names for helmet*

I did a quick search and found a few that sound good:

casque
morion
busby


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmmm...

'headgear'

'cap'

For slang - 'pot' or 'bucket'


----------



## Ravana (Jan 14, 2012)

Actually, I'm not sure you do need more words for "helmet"–because if you don't consistently use the same one, for that helmet at least, your readers will probably think you're referring to different ones. If the hat is unique, I'd pick one and stay with it… even if you choose to use the other words for other helmets, just for the sake of _some_ form of variety. 

Helm, bascinet, armet, sallet, and spangenhelm are the ones that come to mind immediately. Keep in mind that each refers to a specific style of helmet, however, so if it's not the kind you want, don't use it. 

Throw in tiara and wreath for crown-like objects, though again probably neither is what you're after.

Also synonyms for "hat," if you don't already have a particular appearance in mind. Fez, turban, beret, fedora, tricorn… uhm, beanie, sombrero… yarmulke… war bonnet… Easter bonnet… okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 14, 2012)

> If the hat is unique, I'd pick one and stay with it… even if you choose to use the other words for other helmets, just for the sake of _some form of variety._



I assumed that was the intention anyway.


----------



## Aegrus (Jan 14, 2012)

Johnny Cosmo said:


> I assumed that was the intention anyway.



This is correct: I don't need many words for the helmet, I'm just looking for the best one possible.


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 14, 2012)

Perhaps the helmet needs an epic name, "The Helm of Urquhart the Dunderheaded who defeated the Great Slagerbeast of Anderhall during the First Great war against Scar the Lesser, King of the Marshlands".

Then it can have its own name in the story to distinguish it from all other helmets in the story.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 14, 2012)

> "The Helm of Urquhart the Dunderheaded who defeated the Great Slagerbeast of Anderhall during the First Great war against Scar the Lesser, King of the Marshlands"



Very catchy.


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 14, 2012)

Johnny Cosmo said:
			
		

> Very catchy.



It just rolls off the tongue doesn't it?

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe one of these will help you out. 
Helmet Synonyms, Helmet Antonyms | Thesaurus.com


----------



## Ravana (Jan 15, 2012)

sashamerideth said:


> Perhaps the helmet needs an epic name, "The Helm of Urquhart the Dunderheaded who defeated the Great Slagerbeast of Anderhall during the First Great war against Scar the Lesser, King of the Marshlands".



Yeah, but think what it will do to your word count if you use that every time it gets mentioned.… 

(On the other hand, this particular name has the happy coincidence that it could be shortened to "the Urquhat".…  )


----------

